# Confused between Hamilton and Tag Heuer for my first entry level luxury watch



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello guys,

My technical knowledge about watches is almost non existent so pardon any goof ups on my part. I love watches and have been particularly fond of Seikos, owning two of them ( Automatic and Quartz) For running I have my Garmin Fenix 2.

Its that time in my life when my business has started going north and I'm considering buying myself an entry level luxury brand. The main reason it being a social statement. $ 1400 would be my max budget.

My first choice was a really basic Tag Heuer, Formula 1 ( quartz/Automatic) but somehow the choices available in Tag at this price point are not to my liking and the purchase would be purely for social reasons. Then I came across Hamiltons ( fascinated by them since i saw it in Interstellar) Now hamilton has a good amount of variety in Automatics in this price range. Im actually being spoilt for choice and amongst quite a few other in Hamilton, I have shortlisted the Railroad Skeleton which is roughly for $1250.


Now my only concern is whether Hamilton can match upto a Tag Heuer when it comes to snob value for watches in the same price range ???

Thanks,
N


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are worried about the snob appeal of tag and hammie, climb up to Omega.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Forget about snob value, just work out which watch you like the look of best and which you'd find the most functional and appealing. You're buying the watch for yourself, not for other people, and let's be honest, most people out there won't even notice what is on your wrist.


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> If you are worried about the snob appeal of tag and hammie, climb up to Omega.


Give me an Omega in $1400 and I shall climb up now LOL. Omega is not happening for a couple of years dude.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NikhilS said:


> Give me an Omega in $1400 and I shall climb up now LOL. Omega is not happening for a couple of years dude.


This is the perfect reason to get an Oris.


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Forget about snob value, just work out which watch you like the look of best and which you'd find the most functional and appealing. You're buying the watch for yourself, not for other people, and let's be honest, most people out there won't even notice what is on your wrist.


Hey, I agree with you, but the thing is the current social circles I'm moving around in for work, these things are paid attention to by the probable clients, the nitty gritties, and are a big deciding factor whether you bag the project or not. Shallow it is, yes. But can't help it mate. Hence the question about the snob value.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

NikhilS said:


> Give me an Omega in $1400 and I shall climb up now LOL. Omega is not happening for a couple of years dude.


Check the big auction site. I just found a 1980 vintage omega deville Quartz for $112.

$1400 will get you a nice looking seamaster Quartz that will give you the snob factor you're looking for.

edit:

Omega Stainless Steel Seamaster Aqua Terra 2518 50 36mm Watch Quartz 247634 | eBay

I don't endorse this seller but I'm just putting this here as a way of showing you that yes, a nice omega is within your budget. The new seamasters are only going for a few hundred over your budget.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro White Dial Mens Watch H32766513 7640127754986 | eBay

Sorry to double post but if you want a nice classy looking Hamilton I'd go with the jazzmaster maestro chrono in that price range.


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey newbie, Does it make sense to buy these things off eBay or other auctions, what about the genuineness of the product.. Also know any such sites for Bombay, India??


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

NikhilS said:


> Hey newbie, Does it make sense to buy these things off eBay or other auctions, what about the genuineness of the product.. Also know any such sites for Bombay, India??


Caution is always the better part of valour on eBay. Shop for the seller, feedback of no less than 99.8 positive on items like this. do your homework, know how to recognize the obvious fakes. That said its the mechanicals that everyone is after, those are more likely to be faked. Also frakenwatches are more the danger. A seller who puts together a few parts that don't belong together to make one working watch.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

NikhilS said:


> Hey, I agree with you, but the thing is the current social circles I'm moving around in for work, these things are paid attention to by the probable clients, the nitty gritties, and are a big deciding factor whether you bag the project or not. Shallow it is, yes. But can't help it mate. Hence the question about the snob value.


Spend that money to begin your transition into a new profession/social circle. It will take you to much better places than a snob watch ever will.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I am a huge Hamilton fan, but if you're looking to impress, I echo the vintage Omega comment. 
That said, you can grab a Maestro chrono on grey market in your budget. It looks great, but it also looks like an IWC, so if you're around people who notice watches, maybe that's the wrong statement. A simple Viewmatic or Jazzmaster Traveler is classic and original, as is the Railroad line. I'd also look at Oris. I think they have some unique stuff for the money. Again, I'm not sure anyone impressed by watches will be impressed by an Oris, though. 

Truly, though, I'd rather wear no watch than a watch intended to impress others. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

NikhilS said:


> Hey, I agree with you, but the thing is the current social circles I'm moving around in for work, these things are paid attention to by the probable clients, the nitty gritties, and are a big deciding factor whether you bag the project or not. Shallow it is, yes. But can't help it mate. Hence the question about the snob value.


Well you've answered your own question then. 99% of people out there will have absolutely no idea what a Hamilton is, that is if they even notice your watch. Forget Hammie and Tag, go out and buy an Omega Bond movie watch or a Breitling if you are buying for other people's impression, maybe even a Rolex.


----------



## Sleeken (Dec 19, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well you've answered your own question then. 99% of people out there will have absolutely no idea what a Hamilton is, that is if they even notice your watch. Forget Hammie and Tag, go out and buy an Omega Bond movie watch or a Breitling if you are buying for other people's impression, maybe even a Rolex.


Absolutely, a used Omega (even a quartz) has the most brand value followed by Tag and you can just forget about Hamilton.


----------



## Kdawggy (Jan 24, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well you've answered your own question then. 99% of people out there will have absolutely no idea what a Hamilton is, that is if they even notice your watch. Forget Hammie and Tag, go out and buy an Omega Bond movie watch or a Breitling if you are buying for other people's impression, maybe even a Rolex.


I was very happy with my Hamilton Railroad Chrono the past 4-5 years. Its grey market from Jomashop. Its the traditional and classy looking one (see below). The PVD version seemed too faddish, but that's more available on market. Paid 1500 and hoping I can get 1000. Ive only seen 1700 for new ones of that design lately in grey market.

I'd keep it but honestly I know Im wearing my new Panerai every day.

Even if Hamilton doesn't have the brand recognition, you can tell its an upscale watch.

I keep it away from the PAM because that raised sapphire edge is the only thing that could maybe scratch the flatter sapphire on the PAM


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

Kdawggy said:


> I was very happy with my Hamilton Railroad Chrono the past 4-5 years. Its grey market from Jomashop. Its the traditional and classy looking one (see below). The PVD version seemed too faddish, but that's more available on market. Paid 1500 and hoping I can get 1000. Ive only seen 1700 for new ones of that design lately in grey market.
> 
> I'd keep it but honestly I know Im wearing my new Panerai every day.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, by grey market you mean an original watch but without the receipt or warranty etc, or do you mean used. Your post helped..


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

Mediocre said:


> Spend that money to begin your transition into a new profession/social circle. It will take you to much better places than a snob watch ever will.


Words of the wise!!! you have made me think!!!


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

In my humble opinion, you're getting a better Hamilton than a Tag for that kind of money, a lot a the bottom end Tags look cheap, whereas you're getting a lot of watch for your money with the hamilton. Although I'm looking at my first hamilton myself I am biased to Omega and have bought both brand new and pre owned and you would never know by looking which was which, try a few on as some look good but not so much when on your wrist. Good luck.
Remeber and ask for a discount, I got £100 off and a free out of warranty service on my wife's deville, just by asking and hinting I would go elsewhere!


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Just to throw some other options into the ring....one of my favourite Hamiltons.... The Spirit Of Liberty Chrono:










And if you did want an Omega you could probably afford Aqua Terra quartz version for only a little more than your budget.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The average joe would be more likely to know Tag than Hamilton. 

Tag is a bit higher up the totem pole than Hamilton, although I would not say it has a great deal of WIS 'snob appeal'. If you want a watch that watch people would respect in this price range, have a look at Nomos.

If you really want to impress the non watch lover, go Rolex or bust.


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Forgot to put pic on of Hamilton I'm looking at, still a newbie lol, what do you think £920 Goldsmiths uk, £850 ish Sarah Layton


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Brand recognition is always a difficult game. Unless you're buying Rolex, the majority of the public has only a dim idea of luxury brands, even for Omega. At least in the US. Buy the watch you like, don't buy for other people. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

mpalmer said:


> The average joe would be more likely to know Tag than Hamilton.
> 
> Tag is a bit higher up the totem pole than Hamilton, although I would not say it has a great deal of WIS 'snob appeal'. If you want a watch that watch people would respect in this price range, have a look at Nomos.
> 
> If you really want to impress the non watch lover, go Rolex or bust.


This.

Vintage Rolex 1601 Cal 1570 Datejust 2 Tone Leather Men&apos;s Wrist Watch 287353 | eBay

A vintage rolex datejust will come in at your budget. Keeping in mind any datejust bought at $1500 is going to need a service.

The safest thing to do is to get the used bond seamaster quartz. You'd be far less likely to be duped by a fake.

But rolex is the statement piece you probably want.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Bigdaftboy said:


> View attachment 8645754
> Forgot to put pic on of Hamilton I'm looking at, still a newbie lol, what do you think £920 Goldsmiths uk, £850 ish Sarah Layton


This watch will wear huge. Just a warning. I have 8.5" wrists and I was almost uncomfortable with it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

For reference. Obviously the camera angle makes it look bigger.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Actually the more I think of it a vintage rolex datejust is probably exactly what the OP should buy. 

1. The OP is from Mumbai. Servicing will likely cost a fraction of what we pay in the west. (if I'm wrong then forgive my ignorance).

2. The point to this watch is to impress clients, to send the message 'I am successful'. Not to impress watch fanatics. So it's not going to be the end of the world if it's a franken. Just make sure you get pics of the movement and research a bit on the net to make sure it's not an out and out fake. It should be relatively easy to find a vintage datejust that isn't a fake. If the hands are wrong, or it has the wrong crown (in other words a frankenwatch) that's not the end of the world because the average person won't know the difference. 

It's been made clear that this watch is to impress clients and co-workers. to prove he has arrived. A hamilton won't do that. A bond seamaster sort of does, but it's still going to leave shallow observers left thinking 'he couldn't afford the rolex'. 

If he finds a vintage datejust in decent cosmetic shape I think that's the watch he'll need and want. When dealing with the public image can be everything so who am I to judge if he wears a franken datejust? I've got a franken Illinois converted pocket watch that I found on ebay for $25. The small second, minute and hour hands are all different. I found a watchmaker who thinks he can bring it to life for $100. I'll wear it every once and awhile and frankly won't care if someone else cares that it's a franken.


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, but I've got a xl po and 2 mtg g shocks, and at 6'5" 26stone I can just about wear big watches lol cheers yours looks good on the lighter colour strap!


----------



## Davemcc (Apr 18, 2014)

mpalmer said:


> If you really want to impress the non watch lover, go Rolex or bust.


Yup. Seriously, if the shallow crowd you do business with will judge your professional competence and pay you according to your wristwatch, then go all the way or go home broke. A Hamilton or a lower end Tag isn't going to impress anybody. Go get yourself a Submariner. Finance it if you have to and consider it an investment in your financial future.

And if that doesn't make any common or financial sense, then you don't need a fancy new watch at all for the purposes you are considering.


----------



## kanwingshing (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello friend. I too is a newbie to watch collecting. But so far what I find is as a watch lover, for most of the time we should forget about what everybody else thinks and just get the watch that appeals the most to you. Watch is such a personal thing. There is no right or wrong.


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

I work in graphic design with some very large companies. I have made 7 figure sales pitches wearing my old TAGHeuer original F1, as well as Explorer II, or the Breitling avenger II GMT or Omega seamaster. 

Out of all these different watches I really don’t think either of them have made or broke the sale. It could be about confidence when wearing brand A, B or C. but I think that most of the time its more about what you are selling sure you may be selling “yourself”, but I have noticed clients more so observing my work and not the watch Im wearing at the time. Just buy what you like...


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd go Hamilton all day long in that price range....hell you may even get 2 nice Hams for $1,400.00

If you are only concerned with public perception of your watch then Tag may be the way to go (if you are only choosing between the two brands)


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

NikhilS said:


> Give me an Omega in $1400 and I shall climb up now LOL. Omega is not happening for a couple of years dude.


I paid $1,500 for mine. Keep your eyes open you can get some good deals.


----------



## garchy (Feb 12, 2014)

I love my Hamiltons, and my Tissot. But my real Favorite is my Mido, which is light on my wrist (titanium) and a chronometer grade movement (highest grade movement, as it's COSC certified - that really just means extra time and effort has been spent to ensure the watch is accurate) - all my watches I paid less than $1000 USD each, through a reputable online dealer (gray market). As many have said earlier in this thread I would just focus on which designs and watches jump out to you - do you want a retro or classic look or something modern? In my opinion, of the three I mentioned, Hamilton tends to be more classic, Tissot is sporty, and Mido is modern.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

Like others in the thread have mentioned, you will get a lot of watch for your money with Hamilton, no question there. With Tag, and their advertisement, you will get some brand recognition. But like some others have mentioned, a used Omega seamaster can be had, for about the money you have in your budget.

best regards,


NikhilS said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My technical knowledge about watches is almost non existent so pardon any goof ups on my part. I love watches and have been particularly fond of Seikos, owning two of them ( Automatic and Quartz) For running I have my Garmin Fenix 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sxgt (Feb 16, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Forget about snob value, just work out which watch you like the look of best and which you'd find the most functional and appealing. You're buying the watch for yourself, not for other people, and let's be honest, most people out there won't even notice what is on your wrist.


+1


----------



## Jake_D (May 2, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> If you are worried about the snob appeal of tag and hammie, climb up to Omega.


Agreed. You can find a good SMP for $1400 or less. I've bought one for $1,000 and another for $1,400.


----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

NikhilS said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My technical knowledge about watches is almost non existent so pardon any goof ups on my part. I love watches and have been particularly fond of Seikos, owning two of them ( Automatic and Quartz) For running I have my Garmin Fenix 2.
> 
> ...


I really think your bet is with Tag. There is very little you can wrong with here. However a Hamilton Khaki is so versatile.


----------



## Mpkaier (Jun 28, 2015)

I have been self employed for over 30 years and meet with clients regularly. I totally get the impression of success that you want to make. I collect watches and enjoy all brands, BUT, I always, yes, ALWAYS, wear my vintage 1989 Rolex Precision Oyster Date when I meet with clients. I purchased the watch new in 1989 and to this day it is my favorite watch. A Rolex precision is a manual wind watch that needs service, but not at the intervals that the autos do. It goes in for service about every 10 years. Get a vintage, check it for authenticity with the ID number, have it serviced, and never look back. You will not have a single client that won't recognize the watch, the brand or it's classic look. 

Cheers


----------



## wviplinke (Aug 16, 2015)

The perhaps brutal truth is that 99.9% of people are not going to notice your watch. If they do it will be purely on aesthetics and not on brand/model. Buy a watch you enjoy and are proud to own, nothing else matters.


----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,

Between TAG and Hamilton, I would go with Hamilton. Never liked TAGs, I dont know why, they seem a bit overpriced and boring in design. 

I have worked in sales and marketing in the Scandinavian region for about 8 years. Here a luxury watch will get you judged in the first 5 seconds. When the customer sees you wearing an Rolex or a Omega their first thoufght will be „Why the hell should I pay for this guys Rolex..." case closed, no deal. Same goes with cars. For example one of my friends (successful entrepreneur, self made guy) owns a new Porsche Cayenne but to clients meetings he always takes the company`s old Toyota Corolla. There are execptions like finance (banking etc.) and Russia, of course.
In the end of the day, go with a reasonable price and elegant looking watch. 

My suggestions would be the Hamilton X-Wind GMT or a Christopher Ward C60 Pro 600 (half youre budget), a great looking dress diver. Or a simple TAG, if you insist, like the Formula 1 Calibre 16 (over budget).


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

Confusion sorted !! Got myself the new Aquaracer 300M ,43mm with steel bezel for around $1750 post discount. Looks good, feels good. Just got it a couple of hours back. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and inputs. Helped a lot.


----------



## robhaa (Jan 24, 2015)

NikhilS said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions and inputs. Helped a lot.


Good choice, congrats!


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

robhaa said:


> NikhilS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for your suggestions and inputs. Helped a lot.
> ...


Thanks mate. The blue of the dial looks different in different lighting. It's awesome.


----------



## A320pilot (May 3, 2017)

I have a Tag Heuer Kirium Quartz as well as a Hamilton Khaki Automatic. I really love both of these watches for different reasons.

Tag Heuer-
Pros-
very robust
very legible
high quality polished finish
200M water resistance
versatility
"brand name" if you care
very accurate +5/8 seconds a month
stunning dial
looks and feels great even after 20 years

Cons-
polish finish can be "blingy"
lume is sort of dead (still works though, even after many years of wearing)

Hamilton-
Pros-
solid build 
extreme practicality 
highly legible
incredible dial with 24 hour sub dial
ETA2824-2 movement is very solid 
accuracy +2 to +6 seconds a day (resting or wearing)
Cool brand history
saphire caseback 
100M water resistance 
versitile
super luminova looks stunning

cons-
no screw down crown
Polished case front vulnerable to small scratches


----------



## A320pilot (May 3, 2017)

Looks like im a bit late but great choice!


----------



## Il_Valentino (Feb 22, 2017)

If you're into divers, the Oris Aquis and the SqualeMatic 60 Atmos are both really good choices if you have a larger wrist. Get what you really want and ignore the snobs.

Edit: Whoops I was a little late to the party! Nice piece you bought, that dial is awesome!


----------



## cheffdino (May 5, 2017)

Hamilton is way to go. not expensive but great Quality


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

Guys I know about the "not changing date between 8pm-4am" rule. And I always follow it but today was a bit groggy after waking up and rotated the crown at position 1 instead of 2 changing the date by mistake between 8pm-4am. Is my watch gonna get messed up?? So freaking paranoid!!


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

You won't have done any internal damage don't worry


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

RubyRose said:


> You won't have done any internal damage don't worry


Thanks a ton. But it's something to be avoided to be done regularly right?


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a few Hamilton's and also have a TAG Heuer, I would say the Hamilton's gave me more satisfaction from wearing. Enjoy your new piece!


----------



## NikhilS (Jul 3, 2016)

Tokeiya said:


> I have a few Hamilton's and also have a TAG Heuer, I would say the Hamilton's gave me more satisfaction from wearing. Enjoy your new piece!


Thanks mate


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a Hamilton Jazzmaster as my first "real watch", and I love it. As others have said, Omega is the way to go for snob factor. I would definitely go vintage in order to get bang for your buck. Quartz will get you even more snob factor for the buck. $1400 will go a long way on the secondary market, and you should be able to find a Seamaster Quartz on the seller's forum here. A couple of other options to consider: Oris and Glycine make interesting Swiss watches that may get noticed. Glycine's can be had for a steal. Think about dropping $500-$600 on a vintage Omega and then get a Glycine Airman for another $600-$700 (watchgooroo on Ebay is an authorized dealer and will accept 50%-60% of Buy It Now price). Snob factor and the base for interesting collection.


----------



## Shahini (Mar 11, 2017)

Get what you really like..and don't look at the name of the watch..


----------



## abs5394 (Apr 18, 2017)

get the tag... most watches are ridiculously overpriced and you might as well buy one that will "wow" your friends or random people you meet


----------



## dgadicherla (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh I get you Nikhil. In some circles in India, its all about the snob factor. Anyway, to each their own.
Nikhil, keep an eye on OLX, they sometime have real good deals on Omega. My seamaster was purchased for under $1000, though no box or bill but was certified original by Omega service center here in Bangalore. Always mention you want the watch to be certified at a local service center. Go along with them. In case they refuse, its a big NO NO. In Chennai, there is a watch dealer who sells Seamasters for $900-$2000. I lost his contact, but will try digging it out for you.



NikhilS said:


> Hey, I agree with you, but the thing is the current social circles I'm moving around in for work, these things are paid attention to by the probable clients, the nitty gritties, and are a big deciding factor whether you bag the project or not. Shallow it is, yes. But can't help it mate. Hence the question about the snob value.


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

If you do go with a tag, I recommend skipping the formula one and get an upgraded model secondhand from the forum. In your range, you can grab an Aquaracer.


abs5394 said:


> get the tag... most watches are ridiculously overpriced and you might as well buy one that will "wow" your friends or random people you meet


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

I've had both. The Hamilton Khaki Field automatic and a Tag Formula 1 quartz. Both very different from each other but I did enjoy the hami just a little more because I actually look forward to winding my watch. With that said, I've sold the hami and also in the process of selling the tag. Although I do now have the hami intra-matic as one of dress watches.


----------



## Wertz (Sep 10, 2020)

Hamilton is positioned in the lower end among Swatch group brands, Tag is clearly above competing with Longines / Omega levels.

TAG HEUER CARRERA CV2113 is a very cool piece, maybe on par with the Moonwatch. But I would be careful and stay away from their cheap/low end offerings.

Also agree with opinions above that a vintage / semi vintage Omega piece can be a good investment. Maybe even a OMEGA Seamaster Quartz 300m Mid-Size if that's what you can afford... If it is good enough for Prince William, it must be OK for you too...

For snob value, go Rolex, stretch a bit upwards for a vintage piece. Nothing wrong with snobbery.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Wertz said:


> Hamilton is positioned in the lower end among Swatch group brands, Tag is clearly above competing with Longines / Omega levels.
> 
> TAG HEUER CARRERA CV2113 is a very cool piece, maybe on par with the Moonwatch. But I would be careful and stay away from their cheap/low end offerings.
> 
> ...


You activated a three-year-old thread. Anything substantial to contribute or just trolling?


----------



## Wertz (Sep 10, 2020)

NC_Hager626 said:


> You activated a three-year-old thread. Anything substantial to contribute or just trolling?


Sorry I didn't notice it's this old...


----------

